# For those having difficulties with push-ups



## Bandit (15 Apr 2004)

I came across this article:  http://www.militaryfitness.org/PowerPushups.html 

 Sounds very interesting. In fact, I‘m going to change my push-up regimen starting tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jason Bourne (15 Apr 2004)

Wow..that looks good. I like the idea of doing 20 per hour every hour makes sense


----------

